# curious



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

my cray fish is almost 4 inches now, she hasnt molted in 2 months im thinking its that shes in a small 1.5 gal tank do you think she will be ok if i go ahead and introduce her to the main tank with my fish, the one her tank has been hanging in for the past 6 months. my oscar is now 7 inches and most of my cichlids are fully grown to 4-5 inches


----------



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

really want to upgrade my tank to a 110 or 150 gallon but no one sells those here nore can i afford one. anyone wanting to downsize tanks to a 55 let me know ill trade tank for tank with everything minus the fish of course lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the Oscar will attack


----------



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

well thats the thing my oscar doesnt really care shes there but my cichlids used to peck at her tank alot and now they dont they mainly like to hide under it and the feeder fish like to go between it at the main wall of the main tank its really in the way and its using my powerhead for circulation so there no circulation in my main tank now other than what the filters provide so over 3/4th of my tank is cold and where the heater is is 80 degrees so i need to do something else to heat the rest of the tank


----------



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

well i added her to my 25 gallon tank with a jack dempsy female, a blood parrot, a gold fish, and a tetra. she seems to be really happy and exploring her new home i built her a cave to hide in the fish can get into the cave but come right back out when shes in there it quite funny to watch. the fish are scared of her


----------

